# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Новый ДОМ форума

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, я очень хорошо понимаю, как трудно перестроиться и привыкнуть к новому виду форума. Но если мы творческий портал, разве может быть у нас обычный традиционный дизайн? Мы должны выделяться, быть индивидуальны, иметь свою изюминку, чтобы попав к нам на форум, уже ни с каким другим его не спутать.
Я очень надеюсь, что наши нововведения придутся вам по вкусу и этот дом станет таким же уютным и обжитым, как был старый. 
Первое время возможны какие-то ошибки, которые мы будем своевременно удалять. 
Ну что? В ПУТЬ!!! :smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

Ура!!!!! Наконец-то форум работает!!!!! Всё так красиво и ярко, спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Tatiana_S

Ура, заработало!!!! Уф!!!! Внешне понравилось, теперь пойдем во внутрь...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Дорогие друзья, я очень хорошо понимаю, как трудно перестроиться и привыкнуть к новому виду форума. Но если мы творческий портал, разве может быть у нас обычный традиционный дизайн? Мы должны выделяться, быть индивидуальны, иметь свою изюминку, чтобы попав к нам на форум, уже ни с каким другим его не спутать.
> Я очень надеюсь, что наши нововведения придутся вам по вкусу и этот дом станет таким же уютным и обжитым, как был старый. 
> Первое время возможны какие-то ошибки, которые мы будем своевременно удалять. 
> Ну что? В ПУТЬ!!! :smile:


Цитирование наверное не получилось.:)  Смайликов не нашла. :(Надеюсь, найдутся потом.
Вообще зашла сказать : С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!
А птичку жалко с шапки...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Цитирование наверное не получилось.:)  Смайликов не нашла. :(Надеюсь, найдутся потом.
> Вообще зашла сказать : С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!
> А птичку жалко с шапки...


Птичка будет обязательно!! А с нововведениями- сама разбираюсь

----------


## Mazaykina

> Смайликов не нашла.


:Смайлики пока только в расширенном режиме

----------


## Mazaykina

А цитирование частичное прошло через копирование этой фразы, вставила ее в сообщение и нажала на последнюю картинку голубого шарика

----------


## KAlinchik

> Дорогие друзья, я очень хорошо понимаю, как трудно перестроиться и привыкнуть к новому виду форума. Но если мы творческий портал, разве может быть у нас обычный традиционный дизайн? Мы должны выделяться, быть индивидуальны, иметь свою изюминку, чтобы попав к нам на форум, уже ни с каким другим его не спутать.
> Я очень надеюсь, что наши нововведения придутся вам по вкусу и этот дом станет таким же уютным и обжитым, как был старый. 
> Первое время возможны какие-то ошибки, которые мы будем своевременно удалять. 
> Ну что? В ПУТЬ!!! :smile:


 главное,что наш дом остался с нами- цел и невредим!
с остальным разберемся!
Ух, как же я соскучилась за эти дни!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lorry

Марина, спасибо тебе и твоим помощникам, за новое оформление сайта. Необычно, оригенально , а главное не как у других.   Работы проделанно много, и совсем не страшно что многие первое время будут  бродить по нашему домику как слепые  котята и  изучать  " методом тыка". Мир не стоит на месте , всё движется и обновляется.  И мы через неделю будем чуствовать себя  как проффи.

----------


## Татьянушка

Как красиво и необычно  :Oj:  Всех с новосельем  :Pivo:  УРА!!!
Строителям  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Хотела сразу же "спасибку" Марине поставить, но не нашла. Неужели теперь без спасибок будем?

----------


## zizi

Ура, заработало. Мне кажется целая вечность прошла, так привыкла каждый день заходить на форум. Спасибо за обновления!

----------


## skomorox

а как вставлять фотки в своё сообщение?
Ща, ещё со смайлами поупражняюсь, а то испугалась, что их больше нет. Без них тогда, тоже жизни на форуме нет! :Aga:  :Tu:  :Pivo: :confused::mad: :Pleasantry:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Victory:

----------


## mariSh_a

СПАСИБО! НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН хозяйке ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО,УЮТНОГО ДОМА !!!! а также замечательным программистам СТАСУ И DANIEL!!!!  Очень рады вернуться домой.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ну что? В ПУТЬ!!!


УРА!!! РАБОТАЕТ!!!!
Спасибо! К нововведениям привыкнем, освоим и заживём.

----------


## overload

Пытаюсь привыкнуть... необычно... :Aga: 

И всё же лучше, чем стандартный IPB. Дизайнёрам зачёт.

----------


## Mazaykina

Представляете, как классно? Мы теперь ВСЕ новички! Осваиваем новое пространство. А то уже такие знающие были, даже неинтересно. Теперь есть чем заняться.

----------


## MOPO

Ого - листочки в клеточку - как в школе когда-то ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## МУЗОК

> ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН В НОВОМ ДОМЕ IN-KU!
> Администрация форума благодарит от всего сердца замечательных программистов СТАСА И DANIEL


Вот теперь, уж точно, правильно попала! kuku 
МАРИНОЧКА!!! 
Ещё раз огромнейшее спасибо! 
[IMG]http://s9.******info/c0815d47ac2ff98a8b3ac05f31fcf70f.gif[/IMG]

----------


## koluchka

Очень рада возвращению форума! Спасибок бы все-таки хотелось...

----------


## Solнечная

Ура!!! Ура!!! ФОРУМ РАБОТАЕТ!!!

Марин, банально, но огромное СПАСИБО за форум!!!

----------


## Solнечная

> Ого - листочки в клеточку - как в школе когда-то ))))))))))))))))))


Да еще и на деревянном столе )))))))

----------


## ulius

УРАА!!!  Яркий, свежий, радостный  для глаз.  Спасибо! Замечательно!  :) :):)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Да еще и на деревянном столе )))))))


 :Vah:  ....  :Tu:  а у меня нет стола...  kuku....

----------


## nanewich

Дааа круто и необычно. Будем разбираться.
Марина с помощниками. Вы молодцы.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Спасибок бы все-таки хотелось...


Будут обязательно!!



> а у меня нет стола.


Зачит, Петь, у тебя маленький экран монитора. 
Кстати со столом еще будем думать, может уберем...

----------


## музыканша

Научите, пожалуйста, пожилого чайника как вствить фотографию. У меня не получается

----------


## Лина М.

Ребята, а согласитесь: пару дней без форума, и уже чувствуешь, что чего-то в этой жизни не хватает. Для меня главное, чтобы форум БЫЛ, чтобы на нем были все, с кем так привык общаться-встречаться. КАК он будет выглядеть - это уже второй вопрос.
МАРИНА, тебе за неустанную заботу, за такое хлопотное дело спасибо огромное еще и еще раз. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Кстати со столом еще будем думать, может уберем...


А почему СТОЛ? Я про стену подумала...

Пока нет спасибок- пишу здесь: СПАСИБО ЗА НОВЫЙ старый, добрый ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabbi

Как здорово форум снова живет!
Спасибо огромное за ваш труд 
Удачи и радости всем на просторах нового форума

----------


## Mazaykina

> Научите, пожалуйста, пожилого чайника как вствить фотографию. У меня не получается


 А по-моему, кисочка очень даже очаровательная. ;))

----------


## TIMOHA69

присоединяюсь к благодарностям большое спасибо за Ваш труд,

----------


## yurochka

Ух ты!!!   :Vah:    Классно!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## МУЗОК

Мариночка! Помоги девочкам: они сидят здесь: 
http://myzryk.mybb.msk.su/viewtopic.php?id=41&p=4#p1898
 не могут зайти на Форум 



> Спасибок бы все-таки хотелось... 
> Будут обязательно!!


Копирую своё сообщение из Беседки, т.к. меня поддержали 



> Когда стояли "спасибки", ты знал, с кем общался. Может, надписи можно вернуть, но не называть их "спасибками"****** Если я хотела показать, что согласна с тем, что написано в сообщении и не повторять несколько раз тот ответ, который дали другие - мне кажется, что наши отметочки внизу поста, не были бы лишними. Согласны? Тогда можно это сообщение переслать нашей Мариночке Зайкиной.

----------


## музыканша

Просьба от старого чайника с аватаром очаровательной кисочки - у меня не получается вставить фото в сообщение. Что -то там по не нашему написано. Может быть Вы меня пошлете  к тем, кто меня научит****** Или сами расскажете?                                                                   А мне очень нравились  воздушные шары в старой редакции.Это я про оформление. Что - то такое в них было творческое, легкое, сказочное, воздушное. Но это лишь мое мнение.

----------


## Ольга-63

Ух, ты! Прикольно! Как здесь красиво! :Ok:  Мариночка, спасибо тебе и твоим помощникам, что вернули нас в свой ДОМ! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Думаю, что и здесь нам скоро станет уютно. :Aga:  Пока непривычно, но скоро расставим все по своим местам.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Попробую ответить на некоторые вопросы заданные тут и которые пока не заданные, но обязательно будут. :Aga: 
То, что касается "Спасибков", соединения подряд написанных постов одним пользователем (даблпостинг), логотипа, шариков, вставки картинок, видеороликов с ютуба и рутуба, а так же некоторых других видеоресурсов, все будет, но постепенно!!! Так же, что касается функции цитирования. Возможен следующий вариант: Нажимается внизу поста кнопка "Ответить с цитированием" (перейти в расширенный режим) и потом в поле сообщения, между ВВ-кодом, вы можите как угодно сократить, выделить, покрасить цветом цитируемое сообщение. Это чуток непривычно, но в какой то степени, даже удобно. По смайликам. Действительно, на сегодня смайлики есть только в расширенном режиме редактора, но это временно. Вы должны понимать, что глобальный переезд с глобальным обновлением не может быть мгновенным. Терпение и все встанет на свои места. В одном можно быть уверенным, что переезд на новый, более мощный сервер, избавит пользователей от систематических перегрузок сервера и прочих неприятных напрягов. Ну а мелкие недоделки, доделаются. Более того, теперь появилась возможность наращивать и расширять возможности ресурса.
Всех с новосельем!!! Приятного и полезного времяпрепровождения!!! :Ok:

----------


## Иринааа28

СПАСИБО!!!!!Такой новый, свежий, красивый домик. Молодцы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## пиракоша

:flower:  :flower:  спасибо!!!!

----------


## юрик71

Ура! Всех с новосельем в Нашем большом теремке ИН-КУ!

----------


## a_k_gib

> Дорогие друзья, я очень хорошо понимаю, как трудно перестроиться и привыкнуть к новому виду форума. Но если мы творческий портал, разве может быть у нас обычный традиционный дизайн? Мы должны выделяться, быть индивидуальны, иметь свою изюминку, чтобы попав к нам на форум, уже ни с каким другим его не спутать.
> Я очень надеюсь, что наши нововведения придутся вам по вкусу и этот дом станет таким же уютным и обжитым, как был старый. 
> Первое время возможны какие-то ошибки, которые мы будем своевременно удалять. 
> Ну что? В ПУТЬ!!! :smile:


 Доброго времени суток! Огромное спасибо всем, кто приложил руку к восстановлению форума и выведению его на более высокий уровень! ЛИЧНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ВСЕЙ КОМАНДЕ МАРИНЫ ЗАЙКИНОЙ! 
А ВАМ, МАРИНА, Я ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ЖЕЛАЮ ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ПЛАНОВ, НАМЕЧЕННЫХ ВАМИ! 
БРАВО!

----------


## Януська

Необычно, непривычно....но радостно, и это вдохновляет! Надеюсь над оформлением ребята еще немного поработают, я имею ввиду цветовое решение, несколько пестровато, на мой взгляд. Но это будет потом :))) 
А пока ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо Маришке и Кострову, за то что не бросаете нас на произвол судьбы :))) 

И выскажу пожелание к форумчанам. Дорогие коллеги, страницы стали гораздо компактнее, чем было прежде. Давайте по возможности уберем из подписей всякие огромные картинки, линейки, мультяшки и т.д....Потому что реально, пока долистаешь до сообщения уже и читать не охота. оставляйте только самую важную инфу: имена, телефоны, скайпы и т.д. А то сообщение состоит из пары слов, а места занимает, на пол монитора.

----------


## belta123

Очень рада, что форум опять заработал! А самое главное, что нет этой раздражающей вывески:"Зайдите позже, сервер перегружен" С новыми кнопками освоимся.Главное - есть общение!!!

----------


## Курица

Мариночка!!! Слава Богу!!! Мы опять в нашем Доме, в новой квартире!Всё так интересно!
СПАСИБО сто раз твоим помощникам!
Ребята, я так рада, что мы опять вместе!
Уррррррррррррррррра!

----------


## Skadi

_Ну, что....сначала, конечно, необычно, непривычно, но - интересно! К тому же, необыкновенно приятно, что администрация так заботится и творчески подходит к любым вопросам, связанным с нашим общим домом, где все мы так любим бывать! 
Марина, спасибо огромное! Молодчина!_

----------


## Sign

Спасибо за Вашу работу! Изменения всегда радуют! Даже нравится!!! Но это тетрадная клетка меня просто убивает!!!))) Сразу школу вспоминаю)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А меня клетка возвращает к проверке тетрадей.... :Tu: 

Марина, я раньше в темы по подписке заходила из кабинета. Теперь этого не будет?

----------


## Ольга-63

> Марина, я раньше в темы по подписке заходила из кабинета. Теперь этого не будет?


Почему не будет, Таня? Также и заходи.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

а я не  могу найти Мой кабинет...

----------


## Ольга-63

> а я не  могу найти Мой кабинет...


На самом верху найди вот это "Settings" и жми.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

У меня там пусто. Но если у вас есть, то и у меня наладится, наверное

----------


## Ольга-63

Посмотри повнимательнее: выше цветной рамки на коричневом фоне мелкими, красными буквами написано "Добро пожаловать, твой ник, Ваши уведомления, Ваш профиль, Settings, Выход"

----------


## lustig

Большое спасибо за новоселье :Thank You:  и интересное оформление нашего домика :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Наталi

Даже не ожидала, что буду с нетерпением ждать открытия обновления форума. и дождалась!!!! Все очень красиво! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## strannix

Марина и все кто работал большое спасибо!
Позвольте несколько пожеланий. Не используется вся страница, на широких мониторах поля в виде стола(раньше страница адаптировалась не зависимо какой монитор) что снижает информативность и читать очень не удобно.  Нет возможности нажатием на ник добавить его в пост, пока все.Буду изучать, может еще что замечу.

----------


## Laurita

Спасибо администрации и программистам за труд!!!
У меня вопрос. Как вернуться на главную страницу из раздела? Раньше можно было нажать на логотип и выйти на главную.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ledi

Не могу личное сообщение отправить. Хорошо что нашла кнопочку переключить с клеточек на нормальный вид.

----------


## Славина

> Да еще и на деревянном столе )))))))


А я вообще подумала, что это не стол, а пол и будем мы теперь сидеть на ламинированном полу kuku Хоть все так не привычно, но слава нашим дорогим админам Маришке и Владимиру, что мы снова вместе, эти три дня просто выпали из моей жизни, у кого-то бардак дома, когда мама в интернете, а у меня бардак дома случился потому, что не было моего любимого форума, руки сразу опустились. Зато сегодня у меня все блестит и жить снова хочется! Уряяяя! А руки так и тянутся спасибки ставить, жаль что пока их нет.

----------


## strannix

Еще нюанс, страницы стали "тяжелыми" грузятся дольше и сьедают больше трафика.  И шрифты тоже не очень удобны для чтения.

----------


## Laurita

> Как вернуться на главную страницу из раздела?


Уже сама нашла мизерную иконку домика. Вопрос снят.
Дизайн форума интересный, но на больших мониках давит на глаза коричневый фон. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не используется вся страница, на широких мониторах поля в виде стола(раньше страница адаптировалась не зависимо какой монитор) что снижает информативность и читать очень не удобно. Нет возможности нажатием на ник добавить его в пост, пока все.





> Еще нюанс, страницы стали "тяжелыми" грузятся дольше и сьедают больше трафика. И шрифты тоже не очень удобны для чтения.


Все эти проблемы решаются одним щелчком- переходом на стандартный стиль официальной версии vBulletin 4.0, который похож как 2 капли воды на тысячи таких же форумов в интернете.  Внизу слева есть значок. Мы хотели быть индивидуальны, поэтому и был поставлен уникальный дизайн. Единственное, что - в нем тоже надо кое-что подправить, в том числе и цветовые соотношения фонов и шрифтов для лучшей видимости. НО это все будет чуть позже. после решения всех главных проблем, которые всегда возникают при переходах. Поэтому, давайте подождем немного.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не могу личное сообщение отправить.


Тань, та же самая ситуация. Жду, когда решится эта проблема через программистов.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Как вернуться на главную страницу из раздела?


Вверху слева есть слово РАЗДЕЛ. Нажав на него попадаешь на главную страницу. Но птичка обязательно прилетит, она улетела  в отпуск. ;)

----------


## Laurita

[IMG]http://*********org/807136.jpg[/IMG]
Ещё заметила, что в теме, если нажать кнопку (последняя страница), то выбрасывает на первую.

----------


## Марья

Знаете...сегодня весь день такое чувство, что как будто в квартире ремонт сделала...все так красииивооо...так чистоооо и ... ничего найти нельзя!!!! Куда че засунула******  :Vah: :biggrin:  :Aga:  :wink::biggrin: Но радость просто неописуемая!!!! 
С праздником всех нас!!!! С новосельем!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

пысы... И мне ВСЕ нравится - и клетка и стол деревянный. Надо будет по настроению - пусть и пол будет и стена)) И шрифт нравится и фон. Вот спасибок не хватает, ну тык подождем, а потом уж каааак оторвемся, кааак наспасибимся!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

*Ух ты, вот это дааааа!!!! 
С новосельем всех нас, с большим ремонтом!!!
Только что зашла, а тут такое... ничЁ не понятно ...*




> Вот спасибок не хватает, ну тык подождем, а потом уж каааак оторвемся, кааак наспасибимся!!!!


 :Aga: * Ага!*

*Марина, тебе и твоим помощникам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Вперёд, в новую жизнь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ЗЫ: пошла....*

----------


## л-л-л

Мне очень нравится новое оформление. Спасибо всем, кто работал над оптимизацией форума. Я вижу, не всё ещё работает, но возможностей гораздо больше здесь. Соскучилась, побегу в беседку.

----------


## Сиделена77

Спасибо за обновление!!! Будем привыкать. :Ok:  Только как говорить спасибо? Неужели  этого больше не будет? :Sad:

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!! 
Все ваши замечания и пожелания очень важны и учитываются. Действительно, многие вещи из функционала, проверить не хватает времени, поэтому, приветствуется описание возникших или замеченных косячков. По мере возможности, они будут устраняться. Единственная просьба, прежде чем писать свои замечания, прочитайте предыдущие посты. Большинство выявленных замечаний уже описаны и дублировать их нет необходимости. Более того, это дублирование, усложняет чтение этих замечаний. *Не надо повторяться!!!*

----------


## Alena Prekrasnaya

Ух, как я соскучилась! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ! Побегу в беседочку! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## mar-shall

Новый форум классный!!! Оформление очень хорошее, хотя на самом деле чуть-чуть непривычно, ну это и понятно.Привыкли. И спасибо правда не хватает. Но всё развивается и не стоит на месте! Ура новому ДОМУ! МИР НОВОМУ ДОМУ!

----------


## Li-ONa

УРАА!!!!!
С новым домиком!!!!
Спасибо огромное!!!! Очень нравятся изменения!!! Работа проделана гигантская!!! СПАСИБО!!
 Пойду изучать, привыкать, три дня без форума были тяжелыми! :)

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Здорово!!!!! Интересно!!!!
Сколько приятного во впечатлениях от простого даже просматривания!
Но и по-новому!!!! и страницы в клеточку! -- супер!!! 
БРАВО!!!!

----------


## Януська

> Все эти проблемы решаются одним щелчком- переходом на стандартный стиль официальной версии vBulletin 4.0, который похож как 2 капли воды на тысячи таких же форумов в интернете. Внизу слева есть значок.


О!!! Я перешла на стандартный стиль!!!!! УРА!!!! Спасибо Мариша за такую возможность выбора!!!!!!! Не обижайтесь, дорогие дизайнеры, но стандартный вариант не только привычнее, он намного удобнее и читабельнее!!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Ура, Ура! Только что закончилась сессия теперь преступлю к моей любимой музыке, творчеству!:)
А я уже думала, что это только ко мне сайт не доступен...

----------


## Масяня

всех с новосельем!!!

Без форума было реально  пусто и грустно, и некому руку подать, в минуту душевной тревоги...

А если серьёзно, то у меня проблемы:
со скоростью, не знаю с чем связано... Долго всё открывается. 
После открытия выскакивает табличка "интернет не может загрузить страничку. Операция прервана" - нажимаю на неё и вхожу в форум. Вот эти действия отнимают массу времени. Грешу на то, что может у меня где-то надо настройки поменять?!

Если кто подскажет - буду рада.

----------


## KAlinchik

> .
> 
> А если серьёзно, то у меня проблемы:
> со скоростью, не знаю с чем связано... Долго всё открывается. 
> После открытия выскакивает табличка "интернет не может загрузить страничку. Операция прервана" - нажимаю на неё и вхожу в форум. Вот эти действия отнимают массу времени. Грешу на то, что может у меня где-то надо настройки поменять?!
> 
> Если кто подскажет - буду рада.


у меня то же самое через Интернет Експлоер,зашла через гогле хром, вроде лучше....

----------


## alaska72

Ура!!!Тепла и радости всем в новом домике)

----------


## Матильда 1967

О!боже,как я испугалась,что больше не смогу общаться!!!!!!!Но ура!Все на месте.Спасибо всем ,Действительно очень красочно и обалденно!Но поку еще не со всем разобралась.Удачи всем!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Всем Добрый вечер!! С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ нас! Встречают по одёжке, а у нас она - очень даже хороша: модно, стильно, красиво и современно! Спасибо!!!! 
(вижу у себя в кабинете непрочитанное сообщение, а захожу - ошибка, прочитать не могу )

----------


## Люба Беликова

Марина, Владимир Костров, спасибо за новый дом! Прямо 1 сентября какое-то - нарядно, торжественно, чисто и непривычно как-то. и очень здорово. Без "спасибок" непривычно. Очень их не хватает. Буду ждать, а пока наберу буквами - СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня тоже очень плохо открывает форум Интернет Експлоер, зато на Опере - все летает!!!:)))

----------


## Мухамор

С радостью зашёл в НОВЫЙ ДОМ!  :Ok: 
Хозяевам низкий поклон за такую красоту! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Dimona

1.А где кнопочка "Спасибо"? 
2. Табличка с ""интернет не может загрузить страничку. Операция прервана"  тоже присутсвует видимо прйдется оперу устанавливать.
3. Молодцы, очень красиво, вот уж действительно сайт творческих людей

----------


## ольга коробова

красивый наш новый дом! только не очень привычно пока. и спасибок очень не хватает.

----------


## Norma

> О!!! Я перешла на стандартный стиль!!!!! УРА!!!! Спасибо Мариша за такую возможность выбора!!!!!!! Не обижайтесь, дорогие дизайнеры, но стандартный вариант не только привычнее, он намного удобнее и читабельнее!!


Яна,это только так кажется.Я первый раз вообще думала ,что адресом ошиблась,так все непривычно.Такова психология людей,по сути все мы комформисты.Я тоже пробовала перейти на старый вид,но нет,оригинальный по моему мнению более объемный что ли?Более светлый.Кстати грузится у меня точно так же,как и прошлый,не медленнее.А поскольку экран широкий,то стол конечно вижу.Пробовала уменьшить экран,эффект объема без стола этого,совершенно пропадает.

----------


## Татьянка555

наконец-то работает!!!!!!
интересный новый вид сайта))

----------


## Совмари

о да! тепло и уютно!! спасибо за ремонт дома)))))
спасиок, правда, не хватает)))) а в остальном- привыкаем)))

----------


## Буча

Блин, я уже думала он никогда не заработает. Пока незнаю, внешний вид пока не нравится, может привыкну

----------


## natascha-sam

Очень непривычно, но красиво и оригинально!!!!! СПАСИБОК очень не хватает!!!! И смайликов!!!(пока  не разобралась, что и как!!!)
Всех с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!!
*Марина, Владимир Костров, спасибо ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!! ЗА ВАШ ТРУД, ЗА ВАШУ РАБОТУ!!!!!*

----------


## natali2ko

Ура работает!!!! Всех с новосельем! Красиво, но пока не привычно. Первое впечатление  туда  ли я попала.Потом "Вау красотище" Спасибо за обновление.

----------


## Уралочка

Не могла попасть на форум несколько дней. Как  маленькая рыдала сжав кулачки,топая ногами. Но спасибо Мариночке Зайкиной,поддержала,объяснила.... Ух,на месте. 
Вот много ли надо для счастья творческому человеку. ВЕРНУЛАСЬ В НАШ ДОМ - СПАСИБОООООО!!!!!!!
Конечно всё запутано и не очень понятно, для мозгов блондинки,но.... главное,что попала сюда, а здесь помогут, я просто уверена. КАК ЖЕ Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!(не буду оригинальной,но спасибо и правда не хватает) _С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!!_

----------


## Уралочка

Не могла попасть на форум несколько дней. Как  маленькая рыдала сжав кулачки,топая ногами. Но спасибо Мариночке Зайкиной,поддержала,объяснила.... Ух,на месте. 
Вот много ли надо для счастья творческому человеку. ВЕРНУЛАСЬ В НАШ ДОМ - СПАСИБОООООО!!!!!!!
Конечно всё запутано и не очень понятно, для мозгов блондинки,но.... главное,что попала сюда, а здесь помогут, я просто уверена. КАК ЖЕ Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!(не буду оригинальной,но спасибо и правда не хватает) _С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!!_

----------


## Уралочка

Не могла попасть на форум несколько дней. Как  маленькая рыдала сжав кулачки,топая ногами. Но спасибо Мариночке Зайкиной,поддержала,объяснила.... Ух,на месте. 
Вот много ли надо для счастья творческому человеку. ВЕРНУЛАСЬ В НАШ ДОМ - СПАСИБОООООО!!!!!!!
Конечно всё запутано и не очень понятно, для мозгов блондинки,но.... главное,что попала сюда, а здесь помогут, я просто уверена. КАК ЖЕ Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!(не буду оригинальной,но спасибо и правда не хватает)* С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ ДОРОГИЕ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Инна Р.

:Ha:  Бедная Уралочка, не могла, не могла, не могла попасть и сразу аж 3 раза попала!!!  :flower: :)))

----------


## ленсанна

Всё таки Спасибок не хватает. А так всё здорово!!! И ОЧЕНЬ рада всех видеть!!!! Так скучала эти дни!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

* Мариночка и помощники-программисты! Спасибо за ваши старания и заботу о нас! Наш новый музыкальный домик - замечательный!

 Немного непривычный дизайн, но мы, люди творческие, как известно - приспособленцы, и быстро привыкнем к новой обстановке. 
Я так поняла, что работа по ремонту нашего домика ещё не завершена, поэтому позвольте высказать свои пожелания.
Во-первых, не понятны некоторые слова и надписи на иностранном языке (например, на "шапке" страниц). Нельзя ли со временем заменить их на русский?
Во-вторых, как найти своё последнее сообщение, если отсутствовал несколько дней на форуме и хочешь быть в курсе произошедшего за твоё отсутствие? Раньше я заходила в свой кабинет и оттуда могла выйти на любое своё сообщение. А теперь как можно? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
В-третьих, желательно сделать поярче зелёный огонёк у ника, чтобы видно было, кто на форуме в данный момент. Или побольше этот кружочек, как раньше. Для меня, например, важно знать, когда общаюсь, кто сейчас здесь, а кто позже присоединится, особенно, когда находишься в беседке. От этих огоньков раньше струился тёплый родной свет, а сейчас он намного тускнее. Приходится вглядываться.
 Ну и конечно, с нетерпением жду возвращения спасибок. Без них наше общение не полноценно, одностороннее какое-то, что ли...
Простите, если сильно загрузила. А в целом, всё - супер!* 



> Яна,это только так кажется.Я первый раз вообще думала ,что адресом ошиблась,так все непривычно.Такова психология людей,по сути все мы комформисты.


Norma, я извентиляюсь, ента у Вас по-каковски? Чой-то я не пойму!  :Wacko:  Переведите, пжааалуйсто!

----------


## Juliya Star

Ох и приятно зайти в новый дом  с ЕВРО -РЕМОНТОМ:)))))) просто крутяк крутовский!!! Какие же молодцы!!!! Хочу выразить огромнейшую благодарность Мариночке!!!! Именно благодаря Вам, Вашим стараниям и огромной любви к форуму и ко все тем кто живет днями и ночами в этом прелестном доме, творятся такие чудеса! Дай Вам  Бог здоровья, сил и терпения для дальнейшего творения и реализации всех всех идей!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Ой,что то я и правда разошлась,даже не заметила. Не знаю где взять смайлики ,но на этих словах я стеснительно улыбаюсь...

----------


## Подмосковочка

УРАААААААААААА!!! Мы снова вместе! И правда, наш ДОМ стал ярче, но много еще надо осваивать))) И по поводу "спасибок": я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбам "трудящихся". С новосельем нас!!

----------


## maknata

Да, немножко непривычно, но зато так необычно!!! Люблю всё новое! Мариш, Володь спасибо вам а так же Стасу и Даниэль!

----------


## Полечка

_Cпасибо большое  за " евро-ремонт в доме" !!! Замечательная работа !!! Так держать !!!_

----------


## эля

СТАЛО ОЧ КРАСИВО

----------


## Саша Львов

Спасибо за новшества. Я всегда долго привыкаю ко всему новому, но это не страшно. Главное, что форум вернулся! А спасибок - таки не хватает

----------


## Тик Так

Наверное у меня у одной такое не приятное ощущение от *нового дома* и меня теперь забросают тапками..:)
но ничего с собой не могу поделать - ужаасно не понравился этот дизайн!! Всё в глазах расплывается и сплошная аляпистость..
Ребят,извините..честно, никого не хотела обидеть..просто это мои ощущения..
Ну а то,что сайт наконец то с ново заработал - это действительно,главное!!! :)

----------


## Инна Р.

*Тик так*, есть 2 варианта изменить дизайн:
1. В самом низу есть маленькое беленькое окошко - там по английски надпись: оригиг стили - выбери там второй стиль! Ничего лишнего, строго и простобудет выглядеть форум.
2. В самом низу справа  найди малюсенькую лупу - нажми увеличить и увеличь до комфортного состояния. У меня стоит вид 120 % - доски боковые убрались, буквы стали большими и глаза не устают, как на 100% и симпатичнее гораздо.

----------


## музыканша

Инна Р!  ВЫБОР СТИЛЯ нашла, а лупу нет. Не подскажете еще раз где она? Может быть я не поняла?

----------


## музыканша

Инна Р! ВЫБОР СТИЛЯ нашла, а лупу маленькую нет. Не подскажете еще раз, где она? Может быть я что - то не поняла?

----------


## Инна Р.

Где на компьютере внизу в уголочке время смотришь - вот чуток выше масенькая лупа. Прям над временем! Она получется на окошке браузера - любую страничку интернета открываешь, а лупа всегда на месте!

----------


## sokolixa

nezabudka-8s



> как найти своё последнее сообщение, если отсутствовал несколько дней на форуме и хочешь быть в курсе произошедшего за твоё отсутствие? Раньше я заходила в свой кабинет и оттуда могла выйти на любое своё сообщение. А теперь как можно?


Посмотри в своём профиле, в верхнем левом углу, под ником надпись:
"Find all posts" - там все твои посты.
Только там посты, которые успела написать на "новом " форуме - инфа о постах на "старом" форуме не сохранилась...
А вот следующая надпись: "Find all started threads" - это созданные тобой темы (если есть такие). Там инфа сохранилась.

----------


## PAN

> Где на компьютере внизу в уголочке время смотришь - вот чуток выше масенькая лупа. Прям над временем! Она получется на окошке браузера - любую страничку интернета открываешь, а лупа всегда на месте!


Это если в Опере...

----------


## Инна Р.

В Интернет Экспоулере тоже там же лупа! В остальных не знаю,  у меня всего 2 установлено.

----------


## музыканша

Чёй - то я ее не найду. Наверное, у меня Оперы или Опера нет, а другое слово даже писать страшно. Все равно спасибо, что откликнулись.И, стесняюсь спросить опять: не могу отправить файл и фото. Не вставляется в сообщение. Это я туплю или где?

----------


## strannix

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Зашла на форум, и не узнала его. Как он изменился! Я и раньше-то с поисковиком не была дружна, а уж теперь и подавно разобраться не могу. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто в теме. Мне нужно шуточное удостоверение водителя, хочу вручить юбилярше, которая в своё время хотела получить права, но муж был против. Наверняка что-нибудь подобное здесь есть. 
 Вот так выглядят некоторые посты.
 А на почту приходят уведомления в с непонятными знаками в адресе и в теме письма. Да когда я эту абракодабру вставляю в пост получается нормальный текст

----------


## Laurita

> И, стесняюсь спросить опять: не могу отправить файл и фото. Не вставляется в сообщение. Это я туплю или где?


Загрузить картинку на http://*********ru/index.php, скопировать адрес в верхней строчке, нажать в сообщении на значёк телевизора и вставить туда этот адрес.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1887901.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> nezabudka-8s
> 
> Посмотри в своём профиле, в верхнем левом углу, под ником надпись:
> "Find all posts" - там все твои посты.


Ларисочка, спасибки тебе! Вразумила! :Thank You:  
Вот я и прошу поэтому программистов - переведите, пжааалусто, все надписи на русский!

----------


## музыканша

Спасибо, Спасибо, спасибо! С фото разобралась с Вашей помощью, а файл с компа как загрузить?

----------


## Kliakca

Прикольно получилось, как *"Первый раз в первый класс!!!"*. 
Всё с чистого листа, только промокашки не хватает... :Vah: 
Но учеников придостаточно!!! :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1881746.jpg[/IMG] :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Спасибо, Спасибо, спасибо! С фото разобралась с Вашей помощью, а файл с компа как загрузить?


Загрузите на любой бесплатный файлообменник и адрес файла в сообщение вставьте. :Aga:  
Хотя бы на этот http://webfile.ru/ 
Что тут сложного?



> Ларисочка, спасибки тебе! Вразумила! 
> Вот я и прошу поэтому программистов - переведите, пжааалусто, все надписи на русский!


Форум интернациональный, учите языки народов мира! Или потерпите, программисты тоже люди и у всех свои проблемы.

----------


## Ирина29

Очень рада, что снова попала на форум,были проблемы ,но благодаря Марине ,я снова здесь. Новый дом стал ярким и красочным,немного не привычно, но к хорошему быстро привыкаешь.....  Долго искала,где нажать на "Спасибо",пока не зашла сюда, с одной стороны это удобно,когда ты берешь материал для себя и благодаришь,то в последствии просматривая сообщения, я вижу,что уже его брала для себя и не буду повторятся.

----------


## Елена Шитикова

С новосельем! Очень красиво, но пока ОЧЕНЬ непонятно! Снова нужно 2+2 складывать. Ну, это не главное! Главное, что все снова вместе!

----------


## Тик Так

Инна,большущее спасибо!!Жалко вот что плюсануть то нельзя..:))
всё таки "спасибок"- не хватает..:(
Интересно,а почему шрифт такой жирный?

----------


## strannix

Но новый вид форума , мне не очень нравится( Марина не обижайся это мой взгляд), даже в стандартном стиле. И дело не в привычке, пусть будет новая версия форума. Но. Читаемость стала низкой, шрифты не очень подходящие для чтения, потом в стандартной теме , да и оригинальной , они какие то блеклые ,что-ли, все сливается при беглом просмотре. Как по мне так форум это место для общения где внешний вид вторичен(сайт- другое дело) , главное- удобство чтения и навигации.

----------


## seagull2

Спасибо, очень яркий, нарядный форум

----------


## Ветерок

Всем здравствуйте!
Спасибо за возвращение!
Но хотелось бы узнать, можно ли в настройках  и везде по форуму установить русский язык? Чтоб самим разбираться, а не дергать форумчан за рукав, а где то, а что это?
И тоже бы хотелось избавиться от жирного шрифта.

А воостальном - всем удачи и наилучших пожеланий! 
Вы - ЛУЧШИЕ!

----------


## strannix

Еще один баг, в мозиле шрифты жирные в хроме нет, настройки в браузерах по умолчанию, проверил на разных компах.

----------


## Laurita

Красивые, широкие полосы, разделяющие разделы, радуют глаз, а вот синие полоски между темами портят вид и читаемость.
Если вас не затруднит, то уменьшите пожалуйста эти полосы, и просматривать будет легче и кушать будет меньше.
Хотя бы вот так...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1885910.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Травка

Очень все красиво, когда привыкаешь. Но вот если бы все оставить, как есть, а коричневые полосы стола или уменьшить, или убрать...чисто ИМХО.

----------


## Люба Беликова

Ааааа! Стиль менять получается, а вот лупу никак не найду! Где она???

----------


## strannix

> а вот лупу никак не найду! Где она???


 Нажать и удерживать ctrl  и колесиком мыши прокрутить , можно и увеличить и уменьшить

----------


## Laurita

> Но вот если бы все оставить, как есть, а коричневые полосы стола или уменьшить, или убрать...чисто ИМХО.


*Травка*, в нижнем, левом углу, в окошечке, надо выбрать (--vB4 Standart-Style) и ламинированный пол исчезнет.

----------


## Laurita

> Все эти проблемы решаются одним щелчком- переходом на стандартный стиль официальной версии vBulletin 4.0, который похож как 2 капли воды на тысячи таких же форумов в интернете. Внизу слева есть значок. *Мы хотели быть индивидуальны, поэтому и был поставлен уникальный дизайн.*


Я конечно извиняюсь перед администрацией и уважаю их желание и стремление к индивидуальности, но в чём уникальность? 
Точно такие же оболочки и формы давным давно применяются на бесплатных форумах и сайтах мулевепаге, ещё лет пять-шесть назад.
Что бы выделиться от привычных оболочек, может надо было просто внести свой цветовой дизайн и логотип?

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Маринка!
Молодцы, классно получилось. Успехов и процветания обновленному дому! :Party:

----------


## Рема555

Очень рада возвращению нашего сайта! Всё очень здОрово! А главное, что сервер не выкидывает!

----------


## Федорова Анна Сергеевна

Огромное спасибо всем администраторам за колоссальную работу!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо за интересный дизайн форума и возможность общаться!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
А интернетет и правда "летает" по всем разделам, как Марина и обещала.

----------


## ola21

Спасибо большое!!! Теперь будем осваивать новое пространство!!! :Vah:

----------


## svetlanaber

Когда в твоем доме работают дизайнеры, всегда относишься настороженно, понравится или не понравится. Но не любить свой дом невозможно. Потихоньку будем осваиваться. Спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## Травка

> *Травка*, в нижнем, левом углу, в окошечке, надо выбрать (--vB4 Standart-Style) и ламинированный пол исчезнет.


Не-е-е, тогда и вид будет совсем другой. А мне-то как раз новый стиль очень нра...но полоски по бокам чуток мешают.

----------


## Skadi

Очень удобно! Но главное - не тыкаешься лбом, как в стену: "Извините, сервер перегружен..." 
Та надпись просто достала!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

Всем привет из Беседки учителей!  :flower: 
Большое спасибо, что эта фраза "Извините, сервер перегружен..." больше не действует нам на нервы...)))  :Aga: 
Внешний вид форума изменился в лучшую сторону! непривычно пока, осваиваемся в новом домике... всё классно!  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

*Девочки и мальчики, ну что вы всё возмущаетесь?!
Дайте людям работать спокойно. Не дёргайте по пустякам.
Сказали же,что всё будет красиво и настроено под желания посетителей.
Наберитесь терпения, пару недель и всё настроится. 
Главное, что Дом был, есть и будет есть ваш трафик, всё остальное вопрос времени и терпения!!!*

----------


## alenat

спасибки за новый дом. Но тут у меня вопрос с поиском- пишу слова которые надо найти и нажимаю на поиск выдает темы , но на какой страничке и где встречаются эти слова никак не могу сообразить. Это я чего-то не допонимаю или еще функция до конца не налажена. Если я туплю - то объясните что делать?

----------


## Ветерок

Всем доброго дня!
Если не ошибаюсь - увеличилось время авторизации. Очень здорово, спасибо!
И можно такой вопрос - есть ли меню "еще сообщения этого пользователя"? И если есть, то где? 
Спасибо.

Украинское і и русское ё на форуме (в оформлении форума, на знаю, как правильно сказать, но не в сообщениях) не прописываются. Вместо них знаки і  и  ё  соответственно. Это так задумано или какая-то ошибка?

----------


## galusikn

> *
> Главное, что Дом был, есть и будет есть ваш трафик, всё остальное вопрос времени и терпения!!!*


Спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## pavluk

С П А С И Б О !!!!!! за новый дом. Но так хочется, чтобы появились кнопки "Спасибо"...

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Добрый вечер всем))) присоединяюсь ко всем "Ура" и "Спасибо" в адрес администрации! пока тоже не могу понять многое. и кто-нибудь может сказать, а личный кабинет куда ушел? или он по другому назывался... тот, где были личные сообщения?

----------


## natali2ko

ДА! ДА! Правильно написала  "pavluk так хочется, чтобы появились кнопки "Спасибо"..." Её очень не хватает.

----------


## Kescha

всем большое спасибо за проделанную работу.

а нас поздравляю с новосельем! всем желаю  запастись терпением и
хочется что бы эта "адоптация" прошла побыстрее.

----------


## Анолир

А я поддерживаю Януську по поводу подписей! Пожалуйста, ограничьте пространство! Чтобы не было мультяшек и т.д....

----------


## леся r

Спасибо всем.Очень красиво и необычно

----------


## Kliakca

> А я поддерживаю Януську по поводу подписей! Пожалуйста, ограничьте пространство! Чтобы не было мультяшек и т.д....


1)Lordpiter, существует правило для подписей. Если вы видите очень большие размеры и они нарушают правило, то под аватаром этого пользователя нажмите восклицательный значок и изложите в краткой форме свою претензию. Администрация обязательно прочтёт вашу жалобу и если нарушение подтвердится, то они удалят данную подпись. 

2)Если у вас слабый интернет, то могу посоветовать убрать в браузере галочки ( показывать картинки и гиф-анимацию ), после чего ваш трафик уменьшится и страницы будут легче открываться и картинки с мультами не будут вас беспокоить.
На форуме выкладываются флешь ролики, фотографии, видюшки, картинки, форумчане демонстрируют свои наработки и запретить им это делать, означает ударить по остальным форумчанам. Легче будет вам перейти в текстовый режим и спокойно читать весь форум.

----------


## Kliakca

*Обновлённому форуму новая реклама!!!*

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

А я никак не соображу как из темы вернуться на главную страницу форума...:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

> А я никак не соображу как из темы вернуться на главную страницу форума...


Ксан, привет, найди в верхнем, левом углу слово (Раздел) и нажми на него.

----------


## KAlinchik

> *Обновлённому форуму новая реклама!!!*


 Реклама просто супер!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## seruga

Постараемся освоить

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!ВСЕ ТАК КРАСИВО!!!!!!!!!!:wink: :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Symeon

*С новосельем всех!* 
*Огромное спасибо Марине, Володе и программистам за то, что Форум снова и без проблем (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу) функционирует!*

*Личное мнение:*
- дизайн не понравился. Перешел на стандартное оформление;
- на Опере шрифт нормльный, на Мозилле - жирный, что неудобно;
- командные строки под сообщнием налезают друг на друга, что очень мешает ими пользоваться как командными строками. Особенно актуально для модераторов, у которых количество таких строк априори больше, чем у пользователей;
- не работает "Личный кабинет". Совсем. Ни личных сообщений, ни тем с подпиской, ни какой бы то ни было другой личной информации.
- кнопку "Спасибо" можно заменить какими-то другими специальными знаками, наградами или символами, прежде всего дающими понять, что информация, размещенная в сообщении прочитана, актуальна, нужна, а не только достойна благодарности. Ибо кнопкой "Спасибо" многие пользователи как раз-таки выражали свое отношение к сообщению. На других ресурсах в таких случаях актуальны кнопки "+" и "-", либо "понравилось" и "не понравилось", либо по аналогии: нечто другое, но с тем же смыслом.

----------


## fashka

Не знаю, где выйдет моё сообщение. Пока вообще никуда попасть не могу, а очень хочу!

----------


## Alenajazz

> - не работает "Личный кабинет". Совсем.


У меня работает. И получаю, и пишу личные сообщения.

----------


## irinchik2506

Очень красочный и яркий форум,спасибо большое!!!!!

----------


## EVI

Я тоже перешла на стандартное оформление. 
А еще просьба как-то улучшить вид тем в подразделах. А то само название темы написано мелко и слабо. А тот, кто создал эту тему, написан крупно, жирно и черным, да еще на иностр. языке. Приходится сильно вглядываться, чтобы найти нужную тему. 
А вообще, я очень рада, что снова могу общаться с коллегами и друзьями! И жду кнопку "Спасибо" или что-то вроде того.

----------


## strannix

Добавлю еще недочеты
 Нет возможности ник в ответ, цитата выделенного. Ответить цитированием работает как- то кривовато, в окне значки, а не текст. 
И вообще создается впечатление что эта версия форума сырая и не доработанная, например- перевод не полный.
Красота красотой(я здесь не разделяю восторг по этому поводу) а форум должен быть практичным. Скоро у многих пройдет эйфория по поводу нового оформления и начнется масса вопросов по удобству пользования.
По крайней мере старый вариант был самым практичным из всех форумов которые я встречал в инете. 
 То, что форум заработал-здорово!
 То, что переехали на новый сервер-великолепно!
Но вид , увы пока не очень.

----------


## Морозко78

Помогите!!! Как теперь отслеживать свои сообщения на форуме...раньше они все были в статистике, зашла, посмотрела, ответил ли кто...а теперь не понимаю где???  И как перейти самой на старое оформления ..многие пишут что ли перешли..научите как, пожалуйста...

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ,КТО ПОМОГ МНЕ ПОПАСТЬ ОБРАТНО НА ФОРУМ! КТО ТЕРПЕЛ МОИ ИСТОШНЫЕ ВОПЛИ О ПОМОЩИ! БооооооооооооооОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

в самом низу страницы ( под вашими правами в разделе) есть окно.измените на стандартный стиль

----------


## ленсанна

Почему-то через раз загружаются картинки, и как быть сс ссылками? Все по старой схеме? Нам чайникам хоть плачь, ведь только  только чуть -чуть научились не засорять форум. Так что прошу   потерпеть модераторов- с первого раза не всегда удается создать нужное сообщение.

----------


## manja

доброе утро 
у меня к сожалению не работает личный кабинет и я нен могу прочитать сообщения что в личке 
далее при каждом новом открытии любой страницы выходит ошибка что страница открыться не может..
нажимаешь ок каждый раз и страница все равно открывается 
мне важно чтобы открылся личный кабинет там у меня важное сообщение которое я прочитать не могу 
и к тому же надеюсь на помощь в решении проблем выхода на форум 
желаю всем хорошего дня и отдичного настроения

----------


## syaonka

> доброе утро 
> у меня к сожалению не работает личный кабинет и я нен могу прочитать сообщения что в личке 
> далее при каждом новом открытии любой страницы выходит ошибка что страница открыться не может..
> нажимаешь ок каждый раз и страница все равно открывается 
> мне важно чтобы открылся личный кабинет там у меня важное сообщение которое я прочитать не могу 
> и к тому же надеюсь на помощь в решении проблем выхода на форум 
> желаю всем хорошего дня и отдичного настроения


У меня то же самое!

----------


## музыканша

Ух ты! Воздушные шары и птичку вернули!!!! Класс!!

----------


## Мэри Эл

К сожалению тоже без кабинета и без подписок осталась((( а искать каждый раз долго... жаль нет кнопки о прочтении, раньше хоть "спасибки" можно было поставить и обозначить о прочтении поста, а теперь.... увы (((

изменила доски на стандарт, тяжеловат темный цвет для долгого прочтения, думаю скоро привыкнем к изменениям, но кое что с предыдущей версии было весьма удобным)))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вхожу на форум с 3-х компов. Из них реклама наверху читаема только на одном, на остальных вместо букв корюки, так же они не понимают букву Ё. И ни на одном компе не открывается карта форума. Один открывает, но сразу выдаёт ошибку чтения, остальные просто не видят.

----------


## leyno

В теме "Беседа муз.руководителей" которая  на украинском языке, не  прописываются в текстах, ранее добавленных сообщениях, украинские буквы  "Є" и "І" ( Е, И)

----------


## Margarita J

Когда активируют мой аккаунт?? Не могла зайти по старому логину и паролю, хоть и старичок.. Пришлось региться заново. Очень нужно зайти!! Сколько ждать?? Кто может ответить??? Плииииз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Когда активируют мой аккаунт?? Не могла зайти по старому логину и паролю, хоть и старичок.. Пришлось региться заново. Очень нужно зайти!! Сколько ждать?? Кто может ответить??? Плииииз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ответить может Костров... Пишите в личку или на мыло...

----------


## марина С

хорошо, что вернули прежнюю "шапочку" с шариками. очень удобно, не перелистывая весь список разделов, сразу нырнуть туда, куда тебе нужно. это очень хорошо. спасибо!
а вот "спасибок", действительно, не хватает, без них трудно определить, какой отзыв был на сообщение.
верните, пожалуйста "спасибки".
я перешла на обычный стиль - он более удобен, по крайней мере для меня, т.к. глазам легче - не устают. все же тяжелоато и пестренько, а еще цвет шрифтов тускловат на предложенном фоне.
зато не теперь загруженного сервера, а это самое главное.
это хорошо!!!
а вот по поводу того, что требовался новый дизайн, потому что старый не отвечал образу креативных и творческих личностей, обитающих на форуме - не согласна.
прежний дизайн очень даже отличался от других форумов своей лаконичностью, соразмеренностью вкусового решения, элегантностью можно сказать. мне так очень нравилось. все было на своем месте и ничего лишнего.

----------


## Skadi

Шарики вижу - сразу повеяло знакомым :) И птичка теперь по центру - красиво! Приятно!

----------


## alenka2005

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Как все ново и красиво!!! Вот только меня интересует: почему не приходят на e-mail сообщения форума о том, что кто-то ответил в темах, на которые я подписалась? Или это они - набор символов и цифр? а то меня в последнее время "атакуют" эти странные сообщения. Ни адреса, ни текста, а лишь &?1060;&?1086;&?1088;&?1091;  и т.д. оооочень много

----------


## Абюл45

Могу зайти на форум только с Оперы, но не могу прочитать уведомления и зайти в личный кабинет, с Яндекса вообще не могу уже целую неделю, но терпеливо жду, когда всё устаканится и начнёт работать...удачи и терпения всем...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ответить может Костров... Пишите в личку или на мыло...


 На этот вопрос отвечал и Костров, и я. Повторяться смысла не вижу.

----------


## Laurita

> не могу прочитать уведомления и зайти в личный кабинет


У меня работает всё, кроме "спасибок" и копирование ника.
Значит и у других наладят, люди работают.

----------


## Kliakca

*Ну, потерпите пожалуйста. Всё у вас будет работать. Зачем столько раз повторяться про эти (Спасибки)? Взрослые же люди и всё сами понимаем, что "Москва не сразу строилась!"*


*Форум в клеточку, значит и реклама будет в клеточку.*

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

пробую написать свое первое сообщение в Новом доме...
Огромное спасибо, что предоставили право выбора за дизайн....и спасибо тем, кто сказал как вернуть стандартный стиль. Я очень люблю все новое, но стандартный стиль для меня удобнее. Так что я голосую за классику.

----------


## Galina52

[img]http://s10.******info/de0aab4f16a8d37ac3537f25c35b33d5.gif[/img]
Всех с Новосельем!!!

----------


## Margarita J

> Ответить может Костров... Пишите в личку или на мыло...


Писала уже, но....тишина!! Ещё раз написала...

----------


## Laurita

> Писала уже, но....тишина!! Ещё раз написала...


Margarita J, на главной странице форума, в самом низу, есть статистика. 
*(Форум сайта in-ku.com статистика, активные участники: 18,165)* 
А теперь представьте сколько писем получает Костров каждый день по аналогичным вопросам.
Если бы я прочитывала столько писем и на каждое из них отвечала, то заниматься своими делами, а тем более решать проблемы форума не нашла бы возможным. Надо понимать хотя бы элементарные вещи.
Наверное, в самом деле, давайте все успокоимся и дадим возможность решить хотя бы уже написанные вопросы?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Писала уже, но....тишина!! Ещё раз написала...


 Рита, вам отвечал не только Костров, но и я несколько писем написала. Вы не смогли зайти под старым ником, т.к. он был длинный, я вам исправила его на укороченный. Надо было только обновить куки и зайти. Вы этого не сделали или не смогли и зарегистрировали новый аккаунт со СТАРЫМ емейлом. Хотя, теперь вы новичок и у вас нет прав на просмотр закрытых тем, я в виде исключения  испытательный срок вам убрала.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Уряяяяааааааа!!!! Так быстро (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу,чтоб не сглазить) стал форум работать! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ ЗА ЭТО АДМИНАМ!!!!!!
Теперь сижу наслаждаюсь... и как кот Матроскин говорил, теперь вдвое больше на форуме смогу бывать!

----------


## Margarita J

> Рита, вам отвечал не только Костров, но и я несколько писем написала. Вы не смогли зайти под старым ником, т.к. он был длинный, я вам исправила его на укороченный. Надо было только обновить куки и зайти. Вы этого не сделали или не смогли и зарегистрировали новый аккаунт со СТАРЫМ емейлом. Хотя, теперь вы новичок и у вас нет прав на просмотр закрытых тем, я в виде исключения  испытательный срок вам убрала.


Большое Вам, Марина, спасибо!! Да. Вы мне писали, а Костров  - нет.. Насчёт куков я не знала..Т.к. не очень в этом смыслю.. ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

[QUOTE=Kliakca;3821635]*Ну, потерпите пожалуйста. Всё у вас будет работать. Зачем столько раз повторяться про эти (Спасибки)? Взрослые же люди и всё сами понимаем, что "Москва не сразу строилась!"*
*Форум в клеточку, значит и реклама будет в клеточку.*
замечательные ролики! и слова по делу! обсуждают, возмущаются кто??? копатели-старатели да новички... все, кто форумом живет, для кого он дорог, кому он нужен СИДЯТ СЕБЕ СПАКОЙНЕНЬКО И МОЛЧАТ. а кому сейчас легко?

*дорогие наши Марина и Виктор! спасибо за все!!!* 
а че никто не наливает? приглашаю! :016: 
(сегодня и мне личку закрыли, и картинки не научилась ставить... ааааааааа, все будет хорошо!)

----------


## shoymama

Добрый... не знаю что. У меня все работает и открывается. Спасибо.
Я с просьбой: нельзя ли сделать возможным редактирование и чтобы оно оставалось не на 30 минут, а постоянно. Иногда такие мысли вдогонку возникают!!! Да и ошибки-описки  иногда бывают.

----------


## shoymama

Уппс! Появилось. А время действия какое?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Добрый... не знаю что. У меня все работает и открывается. Спасибо.
> Я с просьбой: нельзя ли сделать возможным редактирование и чтобы оно оставалось не на 30 минут, а постоянно. Иногда такие мысли вдогонку возникают!!! Да и ошибки-описки  иногда бывают.


Оля, возможность изменения поста действует в течение 30 минут. Постоянно не будет, это точно. Я видела форумы, темы которых читать вообще невозможно: кто захотел, удалил свой пост, а ему уже десяток ответов написали. И что потом делать тем, кто ответили в пустоту??

----------


## natall

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть я что-то не так делаю? Почистила cookies и кэши , Костров прислал мне новый пароль (Большое СПАСИБО, что при всей загруженности уделили мне время), но войти под своим ником я все-равно не могу.
Странно, что вход есть с одного компа, а с других выдает ошибку. Что мне сделать в данном случае? Если еще ведутся работы готова ждать! ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Если еще ведутся работы готова ждать!


Да, работы еще ведутся. Придется подождать какое то время. Сколько, сказать сложно.

----------


## Элен

> Странно, что вход есть с одного компа, а с других выдает ошибку. Что мне сделать в данном случае?


Может смогу помочь.У меня была такая же ситуация,в принципе,и остаётся.На форум могу зайти только через Mozilla или Opera,через експлорер никак форум не открывался,всё время пароль запрашивает и хоть и писала всё правильно,не распознаёт.Так что советую скачать другой браузер и установить (это минутное дело) и проблема возможно решится.Хоть и не так удобно,как раньше,но всё же я с форумом.

----------


## natall

Спасибо большое за ответы! Вариант с разными браузерами пробовала! Не помогло! Буду ждать! Хотя очень жаль, что не попадаю во многие темы, т.к сейчас очень срочно нужно провести день рождения детей (в школе), которые родились осенью и летом! И еще грядет юбилей 70 лет! А я к таким датам даже не знаю с какой стороны подобраться! Буду думать!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Та же самая проблема.Сменила ник и пароль (Спасибо огромное за помощь Марине Мазайкиной и Владимиру Кострову), но заходить на форум могу только с одного компа, а на нём я бываю редко. С домашнего вход невозможен, ни одной страницы не открывается.
Будем ждать вместе!

----------


## TatyanaL

> Надо было только обновить куки и зайти. Вы этого не сделали или не смогли и зарегистрировали новый аккаунт со СТАРЫМ емейлом.


Марина, ещё раз спасибо за то, что терпеливо отвечаете на ВСЕ наши вопросы:smile: Хотя, я все обновила, но зайти под старым ником не смогла, наверное из-за того, что он состоял всего из двух символов, а сейчас при регистрации ник должен быть не короче трех. Зато с какого "мыла" я зарегистрироваласьkukukuku забыла уже про его существование, пришлось вспомнить, уж очень хотелось попасть на форум. А мне нравится быть новичком :Aga:  меня только раздвоение личности смущает. Подожду, сейчас всё наладится и, может быть, смогу проникнуть на форум под старым ником. Ну, а на нет и суда нет...:smile:
 А ещё очень приколно цитаты выглядят. И вообще всё - красиво, интересно, необычно и НОВО!

----------


## Kliakca

> но заходить на форум могу только с одного компа, а на нём я бываю редко. С домашнего вход невозможен, ни одной страницы не открывается.


Попробуйте на всех компах кукисы почистить или убрать галочку (включить кукисы), может временно и поможет.

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Mazaykina

> смогу проникнуть на форум под старым ником. Ну, а на нет и суда нет...:smile:


Таня, напиши мне в скайп, я попробую сама сменить пароль. Многим это помогает.

----------


## Mazaykina

Настя!!!! Это просто класс!!!! СПАСИИИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Клип- замечательный!

----------


## Веселая Нотка

Марина и Володя!  :flower: Спасибо за помощь и ответы на почту! Марина! Попала на форум благодаря новому временному паролю, который ты мне прислала!  :flower: 
Форум такой красивый и уютный!!!  :Oj: 
Всем привет!  :br:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина и Володя! Спасибо за помощь и ответы на почту! Марина! Попала на форум благодаря новому временному паролю, который ты мне прислала! 
> Форум такой красивый и уютный!!! 
> Всем привет!


Олька, здорво!! Я ж говорю, те, кто находят меня в скайпе или в крайнем случае, на почте- у всех получается потом зайти.

----------


## Порубовы

клип здоровский

----------


## Galina NWKZ

*Mazaykina*, *Марина вот это красота!!! Какой форум стал уютный, как здорово, спасибо большущее! 
Очень удобно, красиво и так по-домашнему. 
Спасибо всем, кто причастен к этому! 
Ребята, вы - молодцы!!!*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Попробуйте на всех компах кукисы почистить или убрать галочку (включить кукисы), может временно и поможет.


Пробовала, не помогает. Обидно, что на компе, с которого могу входить не возможен просмотр клипов (нет звуковой карты), да и картинки не все отображаются. А с нормального вход не получается.

----------


## Юлсми

Марина, спасибо за работу и заботу. Теперь все читается и я смогла вернуться.

----------


## Таня Л

Марина, спасибо! Меня видно?:smile: Я вернулась! Еще раз огромное спасибо за тепение, понимание, тактичность, золотое сердце!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
Клона можно удалить, клон не обидется:wink:

----------


## Тик Так

Да..стало уже по привычнее в новой обстановке..
Марина,здорово,что добавила "спасибки"!!:))их не хватало - реально!!так порой хочеться человека за что то по вертуальному поблагодарить..)) только как то они почудному выглядят - не цифами,а словами..:)а как раньше,чтоб они были нельзя?;)

----------


## Ильенко Елена

Поддерживаю общий восторг, спасибо  Марине и всем создателям такого замечательного дизайна.

----------


## татя1

Ура, мы сново вместе!!! Очень рада, что форум опять работает!

----------


## Крымчанка

УРА!!! Меня впустили в Новый дом форума :Vah: . Всех с новосельем :br: !!! Рада встрече с друзьями! Осваиваюсь! Спасибо всем! :Ok:

----------


## acasol

С новосельем!Желаю ярких,интересных,обсуждаемых тем и долгой незабываемо-увлекательной жизни ФОРУМА!

----------


## Нэтл

Здравствуйте! Всех с Новосельем! Наконец-то и мне удалось попасть в Новый дом! Спасибо за поддержку и помощь Марине и Владимиру!

----------


## gal_nik

Объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему на моих сообщениях нет "спасибок"?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему на моих сообщениях нет "спасибок"?


Ой насмешила.... :023:  Скажите, а вы всегда себе ставите спасибо за СВОИ сообщения? :Wink:  :Spruce Up:

----------


## gal_nik

Нет вы меня не поняли, я совсем не о том сказали мне спасибо или нет. В уголочке у всех стоит зелёный кулочок для "спасибо"  а на моих сообщениях нет (может он не должен отражаться на моей странице)?

----------


## Symeon

Мариша, большое спасибо, что снова есть возможность выразить свое отношение к сообщениям! Только... нельзя ли как-нибудь поправить маленько корявый текст "*2 члены нашли этот пост полезным. Спасибо за оценку этой должности!*", который виден после того, как за пост уже проголосовали?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Нет вы меня не поняли, я совсем не о том сказали мне спасибо или нет. В уголочке у всех стоит зелёный кулочок для "спасибо"  а на моих сообщениях нет (может он не должен отражаться на моей странице)?


Галя, посудите сами. Вам видны и вы ставите спасибо за посты, которые написали другие пользователи. Программа настроена так, что на вашем посте не стоит знак спасибо, чтобы вы сами себе не могли его поставить. По-моему, этот логично. Вот я вам сейчас для примера поставила спасибо за ваш пост. :Aga:

----------


## Натник

Можно спросить, для чего появился значок платформы Facebook? :Blink: непонятно... выдает ошибку.... :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

Может я что-то пропустила, но интересно, для чего эти зеленые квадратики под ником, это и есть рейтинг?

----------


## gal_nik

Всё разобралась, огромное спасибо! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## strannix

Опять баг, в мозиле шрифты жирные, а хроме нет. И можно как-то подобрать шрифты так, чтобы читать можно было нормально, пока, глаза довольно быстро устают, долго не почитаешь.
 Да еще на сайте ВКМ этой же версии vBulletin вариант спасибок такой как и был на форуме раньше.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно спросить, для чего появился значок платформы Facebook?непонятно... выдает ошибку....


 Пока разбираюсь.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Опять баг, в мозиле шрифты жирные, а хроме нет. И можно как-то подобрать шрифты так, чтобы читать можно было нормально, пока, глаза довольно быстро устают, долго не почитаешь.
>  Да еще на сайте ВКМ этой же версии vBulletin вариант спасибок такой как и был на форуме раньше.


Со шрифтами разберемся, а вот сравнивать нас с ВКМ не надо. Если нравятся тамошние спасибки- никто не мешает ими пользоваться ТАМ. У нас - цель оспасибивания не в том, чтобы все пользователи просматривали простыни оспасибивших. Кому это  надо, ты мне можешь объяснить? Тот, кого поблагодарили- у себя в кабинете увидит кто и увидит где. ЗАЧЕМ ЭТО НУЖНО ЗНАТЬ ДРУГИМ? Не понимаю!!! Хотя, читала, как там писали: вот- он поставил спасибку мне и поставил моему оппоненту, значит он хамелеон. Да и главная причина- просто эти простыни жутко грузят форум, лучше мы эти затраты ресурса потратим на более нужные функции.

----------


## л-л-л

Во-первых, огромное спасибо за новый форум.



> У нас - цель оспасибивания не в том, чтобы все пользователи просматривали простыни оспасибивших. Кому это  надо, ты мне можешь объяснить?


А я по спасибкам определяла, кто прочитал моё сообщения и в курсе моих дел, а кто нет. И кто был в беседке. Это всё-таки плюс. Но и так хорошо. Если это форум тормозит - пусть их.
Во-вторых, несколько пожеланий. Хотя я наверное повторяюсь, прочитать все 16 страниц сразу я не потяну  :Grin: 
1. Ссылки чёрного цвета и сливаются с текстом.
2. В теме оформления, которая голубая не вижу сверху... Как обьяснить то? Сейчас картинку сделаю.
[IMG]http://*********net/219397.png[/IMG]
проводника этого нету, путешествовать между разделами неудобно.
3. Мне гораздо больше нравится новая тема, но, когда я открываю окошко со смайликами, кнопка "все смайлики" пропадает под оформлением. А к смайликам у меня слабость.
[IMG]http://*********net/236804.png[/IMG]
4. Очень здорово, что можно сразу с нета картинки закидывать, но есть два НО. 
а. Нету миниатюр, а некоторые картинки слишком большие.
б. вложения не работают (может только у меня, не знаю) вот и приходится лезть на старый обменник *********
Всё остальное просто шикарно.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Что-то у меня плоховато с поиском. В ответ на мой запрос, он почему-то выдаёт сегодняшние, непрчитанные мной сообщения, хотя я искала старую информацию годовой давности.

----------


## л-л-л

> Что-то у меня плоховато с поиском. В ответ на мой запрос, он почему-то выдаёт сегодняшние, непрчитанные мной сообщения, хотя я искала старую информацию годовой давности.


Я тоже никак с поиском не слажу. У меня вообще ничего не ищет :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я по спасибкам определяла, кто прочитал моё сообщения и в курсе моих дел, а кто нет.


Так ты как раз и видишь их, только теперь у своем кабинете. Да, непривычно, но в любом случае- привыкнем. :Derisive: 



> Во-вторых, несколько пожеланий.


Увы, все эти пожелания касаются оригинального стиля. который на сегодня изменить нет возможности. Советую перейти на классический (внизу кнопка слева)



> б. вложения не работают (может только у меня, не знаю) вот и приходится лезть на старый обменник *********


Вложения у нас на форуме запрещены. Только через файлообменники.

----------


## танюха1972

мне сегодня днём показалось,что теперь когда смотришь спасибо,открывается именно то сообщение,за которое спасибо.А к вечеру вроде опять на 1 стр.просто выкидывает.Как должно быть?

----------


## танюха1972

> мне сегодня днём показалось,что теперь когда смотришь спасибо,открывается именно то сообщение,за которое спасибо.А к вечеру вроде опять на 1 стр.просто выкидывает.Как должно быть?


ЛЮДИ,,ответьте кто -нибудь!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> ЛЮДИ,,ответьте кто -нибудь!!!


Некоторые спасибки- ссылки на тему. а большинство- прямо на сообщение.



> Я тоже никак с поиском не слажу. У меня вообще ничего не ищет


Поиск пока не настроен.

----------


## танюха1972

> Некоторые спасибки- ссылки на тему. а большинство- прямо на сообщение.
> 
> .


 так будет всегда или сделают все на сообщение спасибки?

----------


## Mazaykina

> так будет всегда или сделают все на сообщение спасибки?


Этот вопрос отправлен програмистам. Пробуют...

----------

